# Furry Video Games



## RaptorArts (Dec 22, 2008)

*I will update the list with all the games suggested 
I know that a few of the games are listed with the wrong system so if you send me a PM I will correct that. 
*
I have been looking around for some anthro style games and found one of my favorites to play is "Sly Cooper" I enjoyed all 3 and wish they had more like it. 

I want to put up a list here if it can be a sticky of all the Furry themed games for all the systems including computer.


*Sega Genisis
*Sonic
*
NES
*Bucky O' Hare

*N64*
Star Fox
Sonic the Hedgehog
Conkers Bad Fur Day
Pokemon
Banjo-Kazooie
Spyro 1 & 2
Donkey Kong

*GameBoy*
Hamtaro

*Nintendo DS
* Zorori (DS) ; Japanese

*Playstation 1*
Spyro 1, 2, & 3
Brutal: Paws of Fury
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance and FFTA2 - moogles, nu mou, vierra, bangaa, seik, gria
Some Final Fantasy Series: VII-Red XII and Cait Sith   IX - Zidane?, Freya, Amarant, Quina, Eiko?    XII-havent played it yet
 Breath of Fire 1 - 4 (ryuu transforms into a dragon, other characters are furries too.. dog, wolf, tiger)
 Elder Scrolls
Moroquest
Everquest
Pokemon 
Bloody Roar 1 & 2
Bubsy 3D
Gex
 Klonoa
 Koala Lumpur: Journey to the Edge
 Donkey Kong Country
 The Lion King
 Animal Crossing
 Aero the AcroBat
 Speedy Gonzales
 Tiny Toon Sports
 Banjo-Kazooie
Lunar

*Playstation 2*
Sly Cooper 1, 2, & 3
Ratchet & Clank 1, 2, 3, 4 & Battle arena
TMNT 1, 2 & 3
Jak & Daxter 1, 2, & 3
Legend of Kay (looks kind of like a zelda game very cool)
Okami
Digimon
Crash Bandicoot

*XBOX*

*WII*
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess

*COMPUTER
*Inherit the Earth: Quest for the Orb (ancient DOS game but a good one)
World of warcraft
Jazz JackrabbitSonic the Hedgehog
Star Fox
Conkers Bad Fur Day
Pokemon
Banjo-Kazooie
Spyro 1 & 2
Donkey Kong


----------



## Nightweaver (Dec 22, 2008)

We must not forget Brutal: Paws of Fury. Final Fantasy had its share of furries, if you can call 'em that (Cait Sith, Kimahri, moogles lol, those stupid cat-things from FFVIII), Breath of Fire had Rand the big armadillo and Katt the super-sexy Worren. Pretty much ALL RPGs have a cat-race. Mithras from FFXI, the Khajiit from Elder Scrolls series, and the Kerra from Everquest II. The Tauren from WoW count I guess.

Oh dear god, heaven forfend I forget the biggest of them all: POKEMON. Those games have single-handedly spawned more furries and wanna-be furries than anything since Sonic. Speaking of which, Sonic the Hedgehog games also, heh.

THERE'S A LOT.


----------



## bearetic (Dec 22, 2008)

Legend of Kay
Okami?
Not that I've played either.


----------



## Chex (Dec 22, 2008)

Okami is fantastic.

That's all I have to say.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

Star fox hasn't been mentioned here yet so yeah all those star fox games.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 22, 2008)

Sonic

Zorori (DS) ; Japanese

Pokemon (colors[red, blue, crystal, silver, sapphire,diamond and all that] and mystery dungeons)

Digimon

Final Fantasy Tactics Advance and FFTA2 - moogles, nu mou, vierra, bangaa, seik, gria

Some Final Fantasy Series: VII-Red XII and Cait Sith   IX - Zidane?, Freya, Amarant, Quina, Eiko?    XII-havent played it yet

Breath of Fire 1 - 4 (ryuu transforms into a dragon, other characters are furries too.. dog, wolf, tiger)

Hamtaro

Crash Bandicoot

Some old classics: Jazz Jackrabbit and Bucky O' Hare


----------



## bearetic (Dec 22, 2008)

Blotch's Revenge for the Atari 2600?


----------



## bearetic (Dec 22, 2008)

OK, for srs:


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 22, 2008)

Since noone has posted, Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess

Or maybe that doesn't count...


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

Bubsy.

<--I feel so old sometimes XD


----------



## bearetic (Dec 22, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Bubsy.
> 
> <--I feel so old sometimes XD



I got Bubsy 3D from my parents when I first got my Playstation :F


----------



## Ginakki (Dec 22, 2008)

Gex
Klonoa
Koala Lumpur: Journey to the Edge
Donkey Kong Country
The Lion King
Animal Crossing
Aero the AcroBat
Speedy Gonzales
Tiny Toon Sports
Banjo-Kazooie


----------



## bearetic (Dec 22, 2008)

Ginakki said:


> Gex
> Klonoa
> Koala Lumpur: Journey to the Edge
> Donkey Kong Country
> ...



First post, I see. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Sernion (Dec 22, 2008)

I know many people find this game not so great, but I've enjoyed this game quiet much.
The background music was great, gameplay was decent enough to have fun and _OMFG what the hell is up with the difficulty!?_
One of the hardest game I've ever played..


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sernion said:


> I know many people find this game not so great, but I've enjoyed this game quiet much.
> The background music was great, gameplay was decent enough to have fun and _OMFG what the hell is up with the difficulty!?_
> One of the hardest game I've ever played..



Is that one for PC?


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 22, 2008)

Haha, I just found a cool game xD
Wolfquest, it's downloadeable from http://www.wolfquest.org/


----------



## Sernion (Dec 22, 2008)

Jenzo770 said:


> Is that one for PC?


Yes.



Jenzo770 said:


> Haha, I just found a cool game xD
> Wolfquest, it's downloadeable from http://www.wolfquest.org/


Basically that's the remake of Wolf. I enjoyed the dos version more though.


----------



## Tails Fox (Dec 22, 2008)

Sonic the Hedgehog
Star Fox
Conkers Bad Fur Day
Pokemon
Banjo-Kazooie
Spyro 1 & 2
Donkey Kong


Games that aren't necessarily furry, but feature furry characters:
Final Fantasy
Lunar
Zelda: Twilight Princess?


----------



## Miles_Rose (Dec 22, 2008)

Blinx: Something Something Something? ( I can't remember the full name) I remember Blinx was a cat that had time control or something. Xbox methinks?


----------



## Laze (Dec 22, 2008)

Would _Gregory Horror Show_ for the PS2 count?

It's not strictly furry, but there are a few animal/object anthropomorphic characters knocking about the place.

_Altered Beast_, even?


----------



## Rath Illucer (Dec 22, 2008)

Monster rancher *coughs* tiger of the wind *coughs* >.>;; Now i've never played the games though, so i can't say for certain, I do know there were alot of fuzzy critters in it ^.~

Okami = <3 no two ways about that. And nice to hear from a Lunar fan! XP (Ruby tis so cute lol) Sorry /end rambling.


----------



## Wreth (Dec 23, 2008)

The PS3 Ratchet and Clank


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 23, 2008)

Aww, no love for Altered Beast?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altered_Beast


----------



## bearetic (Dec 23, 2008)

character said:


> Blotch's Revenge for the Atari 2600?



I need to let you know that this was a joke.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custer%27s_Revenge
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/blotch/

LOL.


----------



## dwitefry (Dec 23, 2008)

The Mega Drive knowledge machine strikes:

Mega Drive

Action 52
Aero the Acro-Bat
Altered Beast
Bubsy the Bobcat in Claws Encounters of the Furred Kind & Bubsy II
Brutal: Paws of Fury 
Earthworm Jim 1 & 2
High Seas Havoc
James Pond series 
Radical Rex
Rocket Knight Adventures 
Sparkster
Zero the Kamikaze Squirrel 

We've also got liscenced games:

Bonkers
Castle of Illusion starring Mickey Mouse
Chester Cheetah's games
Dinosaurs for Hire 
Masupalami
Mickey Mania 
Muai Mallard 
The Ottifants
Pink in Hollywood
Quackshot
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - Hyperstone Hiest and Tournament Fighters
Tiny Toon Adventures
Tale Spin
Taz Mania and Taz Escape from Mars
World of Illusion starring Mickey & Donald

I'm not so good on the Master System but Dynamite Dux was ported to it.

Also on the Nes was Battletoads and thier own Action 52
And Konami released Metamorphic Force, thier own version of Altered Beast more or less, for the arcades. I dont think it got ported sadly. They also did arcade games for Captain Bucky O'Hare and the Wild West C.O.W. Boys of Moo-Messa, along with two fantastic TMNT games Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles and TMNT: Turtles in Time too. All available on MAME.

MeX

PS - you can read about the god awful yet delightfully funny Action 52 games and thier mascots The Cheetahmen here > http://hg101.classicgaming.gamespy.com/action52/action52.htm - it's where i learnt of them.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 23, 2008)

RaptorArts said:


> *Playstation 1*
> Spyro 1, 2, & 3
> Brutal: Paws of Fury
> Final Fantasy Tactics Advance and FFTA2 - moogles, nu mou, vierra, bangaa, seik, gria
> ...


 
....Why did you put pokemon under the PS1 list?


----------



## Laze (Dec 23, 2008)

KingdomBlade said:


> Aww, no love for Altered Beast?


 
I mentioned it; fell on deaf ears Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Suirad (Dec 23, 2008)

Who knew how many furry games were out there.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

Why can't there just be WoW except without all the human/elf/gnome/whatever else is in there avatars. And instead let you choose your species and roam around in a sandbox type environment. I would preorder that game most definatly


----------



## Seriman (Apr 11, 2010)

Okay... You just necro'd a thread from '08... It will most likely be locked.


----------



## Willow (Apr 11, 2010)

I just love necromancy

but no seriously newfags, check the damn time stamp..
if it doesn't say yesterday, or today, or even maybe, a week or two, don't post


----------



## Aleu (Apr 11, 2010)

No crash bandicoot for the playstation? Someone's doing it wrong.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Apr 11, 2010)

Necroposting aside, there's Blinx for the Xbox. :V


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 11, 2010)

Okami is for the Wii, too. 
There is also a boatload of Sonics you'll have to add.


----------



## Romanpower (Apr 11, 2010)

i think SSBB for the wii, 'cause you can play as sonic, star fox, falco, wolf. There is also another star fox game called Star Fox Command for the DS, and there is two star fox games for the gamecube: Star Fox Adventures and Star Fox: Assault.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone mentioned Fur Fighters?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 11, 2010)

Locking.

Also, there's no such thing.


----------

